# Stanley Fountain Pen



## apple320 (Mar 16, 2009)

Called this one a Stanley as I used an old screwdriver handel for the two ends on this one.


----------



## areaman (Mar 16, 2009)

Great job, and creative with the name.


----------



## Jim15 (Mar 17, 2009)

That's very nice, great work.


----------



## cnirenberg (Mar 17, 2009)

Chris,
I like this one as well. Did you thread the clear portions?


----------



## amosfella (Mar 17, 2009)

What's the body made from???


----------



## CaptG (Mar 17, 2009)

That is a very sharp looking pen.  Nice work.


----------



## apple320 (Mar 22, 2009)

Yes both of the clear ends were threaded into the body.  The final holds on the clip and the blind cap shows the converter


----------



## apple320 (Mar 22, 2009)

It is a plastic I get here in Ontario


----------

